# Cute (and Inexpensive) Lingerie Sites?



## abbyquack (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi ladies! I am looking for some websites that sell cute lingerie, teddies, etc. but aren't extremely expensive. Maybe like Forever 21 prices? I love VS but their shipping is a bit pricey, especially to Alaska. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways if you know of any I'd greatly appreciate some recs!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 7, 2010)

I really like the clearance sections in Victoria's Secret and Aerie.  They usually have decent discounts.


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

I got all my things for my honeymoon from Lingerie, Sexy Lingerie, Sexy costumes, Babydoll Lingerie, Bras, Corsets and more, Discreet packaging, Free and express shipping.  I was impressed with the quality and I didn't find the prices ridiculous.  The only thing you have to watch is that some pieces do run a little small, but they usually say that in the description.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you ladies! Those are some great recommendations that I will definitely check out!!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Aug 13, 2010)

amiclubwear.com is F21 pricing and they have great heels to go with the outfit!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

try fredericks of hollywood. idont know if shipping from there is high but i can tell you that even though they dont spend as much in advertising and what not like VS, they have the same quality at a cheaper price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





also, doesnt VS sometimes have coupons for free shipping outside of the US if you spend $250 or something like that? Its alot to order at once but they have so much stuff on clearance like someone else said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (check out retailmenot.com for coupon codes)


----------



## luvsic (Apr 9, 2011)

You mentioned this already, but I do like Forever 21. Their lingerie really is expensive and it's amazing to just lounge around in. I have a lot of cotton slips and bras from there, all less than 20 dollars. And they have some of the cutest boyshorts/underwear that could rival VS!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 10, 2011)

yandy.com


----------

